# NDR-Doku: Schöne, tote Ostsee



## gründler (20. Juni 2022)

Filmemacher Carsten Rau.......






						NDR Hobby mit Widerhaken Wdh - Anglerverband Niedersachsen
					

08.05.2015 TV Termin: Hobby mit Widerhaken Der Premiere von Carsten Rau und Hauke Wendlers Dokumentarfilm folgten zahlreiche Protestschreiben an den Sender seitens der Anglergemeinschaft. Der Film wurde in verschiedenen online-Foren […]




					www.av-nds.de


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Juni 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Carsten Rau begleitete Fischer und Forscher


Als Angler würde ich den auch nicht auf mein  Boot lassen oder mich interviewen lassen.
Wenn ich damit rechnen muss, dass naive Interviewpartner etc. hinters Licht geführt hat hat, werde ich solche  Machwerke auch nicht anschauen.


----------



## gründler (20. Juni 2022)

Ps: Bei youtube wird die Doku gerade gefeiert und wir Angler sind in den Kommentaren : Tierquäler.........


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Juni 2022)

gründler

Wundert mich jetzt nicht die Bohne.

Liegt aber wohl eher an dem Angler, der mit seinem Kommentar den Auslöser  geliefert hat.


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Juni 2022)

Super Kommentar von "Tatjana der Panda"., die Frage nach den Privatbildern.

Mancher wacht halt erst auf, wenn seine eigenen Fischkisten nicht mehr voll werden.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Juni 2022)

Läuft übrigens heute um 22:00 Uhr auf dem NDR.


----------



## RayGoneFishing (20. Juni 2022)

Auf YouTube jetzt schon zu sehen oder in der Mediathek


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Jan_Cux schrieb:


> um 22:00 Uhr auf dem NDR.


Wäre m.E. um 03:00 Uhr besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Juni 2022)

Hab die Doku noch nicht gesehen, kann also keine Sendeplatz Empfehlung abgegen.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Jan_Cux schrieb:


> kann also keine Sendeplatz Empfehlung abgegen.


Hast schon recht.

Wer sich trotz des Autors für den Inhalt interessiert, kann sich das schon anschauen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Juni 2022)

Bin mal gespannt, die Dokus vom NDR fand ich bislang meist gut.


----------



## bobbl (20. Juni 2022)

Ich finde die Doku wirklich gut.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. Juni 2022)

Ich habe mir die Doku auch schon angesehen. Die entspricht der absoluten Realität und ich denke jeder hat seinen Beitrag zur Dorschabwesenheit dazu beigetragen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Juni 2022)

Ja, wurde umfangreich berichtet. So sieht es aus. Und das die Industrie und der Klimawandel den Löwenanteil dazu beigetragen hat, und nicht wir Angler kam auch rüber.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juni 2022)

Die Doku ist inhaltlich sehr gut und zeigt die Realität und die Verursacher gut auf. An der Ostsee haben die Fischer gehaust wie die Vandalen und auch heute haben leider die meisten noch nicht begriffen, dass sie Raubbau betrieben haben.


----------



## thanatos (21. Juni 2022)

war ganz interessant , zweifellos ist der Haupverursacher der Fischer , und der krankhafte Schützerwahnsinn
ob Kormoran oder Robbe , der Landwirtschaft kann man auch ihren Anteil zu schreiben ,ist sie das über -
haupt noch ? nein sie ist es nicht mehr sie ist eine Industrie geworden . Mein Lehrer ein Angler höchster
Güte ist 10 Km weit mit einem schweren Holzkahn gerudert um einen etwa 30 *Kg* Karpfen zu fangen -
mit der Kopfrute aus Fichtenholz .
Ja der hatte zwei 8 mm Filme aus den 20er Jahren einen mit Anglern vom Kutter aus -
Dorsche unter einem Meter scheint es damals in der Ostsee gar nicht gegeben zu haben .
Der zweite Film war über den Dorschleberfang von Fischern , das Netz wurde geleert ,der Fisch aufgeschlitzt
die Leber in ein Fass geworfen und der Fisch über Bord . war das nicht super vor hundert Jahren .
Nein man kann den Fischern es nicht verdenken den sie sind nicht schlimmer als alle anderen .
muß mal das Neue Testament zitieren " wer ohne Sünde ist werfe den ersten Stein .
Zu der damaligen Zeit lebten die Menschen einfacher - kein Auto , kein Fernseher ,kein Smartphon
u.s.w. u.s f. und gegessen hat man regionales .
Ja ich weiß das ich nicht ganz normal bin - habe nie gespart , gezockt oder bin dem Geld nachgehechelt,
warum soll ich mir hundert Schnitzel in die Pfanne hau´n ,weil ich es kann , wenn ich eh bloß eins essen kann .
Warum verstrome ich fossile Brennstoffe wo es zig andere Möglichkeiten gibt - aber die Entwicklung kostet
Geld ----- warum gaukelt man dem kleinen Mann vor er könnte den Klimawandel verhindern ?


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Doku ist inhaltlich sehr gut und zeigt die Realität


Wenn Du das so siehst, wird das wohl so sein.

Ich hab mir die Doku aus bekannten Gründen nicht angeschaut.

Was ich so gelesen habe, scheint wieder das bekannte Muster erkennbar zu sein.

Man schleicht sich unter einem Vorwand ein, führt Interviews ohne die wahren Absichten erkennen zu lassen, schneidet sie Szenen entsprechend und lässt die Interviewpartner dann in der Öffentlichkeit ganz schlecht aussehen.

Ist aber wie gesagt nur ne Vermutung.  Wer die Doku gesehen hat, möge mich gerne berichtigen, wenn ich da falsch liege.

Dass es den Dorschbeständen in der Ostsee schon seit längerer Zeit nicht gut geht, hab sogar ich hier im Süden längst mitbekommen, obwohl ich selber nicht auf Dorsch angle.

Wenn man sich da wirklich Gedanken drüber gemacht hätte und was bewirken wollte, hätte man m.M. schon wesentlich früher aktiv werden müssen.

Jetzt im Nachhinein so ne Doku zu drehen und Schuldige für eine bereits geschehene Misere zu präsentieren, hilft den Dorschbeständen vermutlich weniger,  als wenn das schon ein paar Jahre früher passiert wäre.

Für die Zuschauerquote und das Honorar ist der Zeitpunkt vermutlich aber gar nicht so schlecht.

Dass die Angler anscheinend nicht als Feindbild präsentiert wurden ist zwar positiv, sollte aber eigentlich auch selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## alexpp (21. Juni 2022)

Habe nur etwa 2/3 bis zu den Bulgaren auf dem Kutter gesehen und kenne mich mit der Ostsee nicht aus, finde sie vergleichweise objektiv. Aus Erfahrung bin ich normal sehr kritisch, wir wissen ja denke ich alle, was mit Dokus zum Teil für ein Schindluder getrieben wird, besonders natürlich bei propagandaverdächtigen Themen. 

Ein kurzes Video ist mir letztes oder vorletztes Jahr richtig negativ in Erinnerung geblieben, wo ein Berufsfischer auf den Bodden massenhaft Hecht rausholt, für den er nicht mal vernünftig Geld bekommt. Und die Angler mühen sich anscheinend immer mehr ab, um noch etwas zu fangen. Solche Fälle sind nicht wirklich zu begreifen.


----------



## steffen78 (21. Juni 2022)

Ich habe ebend die Doku gesehen. Im großen und ganzen sehr gut gemacht. Einzig was mich stört das die das komoran Problem runter gespielt haben. Da wurde ein komoran schwarm mit ca 1000 Tieren gezeigt der jagt und das Fazit sollte das sein das es nicht so schlimm ist... kein Wort darüber das der komoran als Maskottchen angelfeindlichen Organisationen wie peta   hofiert wird und die tiere in einer überpopulation Tonnen an fisch vernichten...
Ansonsten sehr sehenswerte Doku mit einen erstaunlichen Ergebnis (Achtung spoiler) das durch Klimawandel und überdüngung der Sauerstoffgehalt so niedrig ist das der Dorsch in der ostsee nur noch aussterben kann... aber wahrscheinlich sagen jetzt die klimaleugner das es das schon immer gab...


----------



## Silvio.i (21. Juni 2022)

Ich habe mir die Dokumentation auch angesehen. fand sie nicht schlecht und relativ objektiv.
Fakt ist, dass Angler, Fischer, die Landwirtschaft, Kormorane und Robben ihren Teil dazu beigetragen haben, dass der Dorschbestand kollabiert ist. Das läßt sich kaum bestreiten. Fakt ist ist aber auch, dass nur Angeler und Fischer dafür bezahlen. Am meisten die Angler. Oder hat jemand eine Entschädigung bekommen, weil er nicht mehr Dorschangeln kann?  Ich leider nicht 
Die anderen 3 Protagonisten werden weiterhin übertrieben geschützt bzw. subventioniert! 
Und so lange sich das nicht ändert, wird der Dorschbestand nicht mehr aufblühen.


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2022)

Joar, vor allem wie er die Rechnung bzgl. Kormoran mit nur einem Kommentar zu Nichte macht, ohne darauf einzugehen, was daran falsch wäre.
Ich bin ja insgesamt sehr gemäßigt gegenüber dem Kormoran eingestellt, aber die Rechnung mit 300g Fisch pro Tag und Vogel + "Verbiss" halte ich für plausibel...

Grüße


----------



## Silvio.i (21. Juni 2022)

Rechne mal mit mindestens 20.000 Vögeln, die sich in M-V dauerhaft aufhalten (Davon mehr als die Hälfte an der Ostseeküste). Dann kommst du auf über 1.000to Fisch, die diese Vögel im Jahr fressen. Nicht mitgerechnet sind "Tagesgäste". Nicht alles Dorsche, aber doch ein Teil. Und wenn unterhalb von 7m (oder waren es 9m laut Bericht) akuter Sauerstoffmangel herrscht, ziehen die Dorsche natürlich näher an die Küste und damit ins Jagdrevier dieser Vögel. Das dieser Faktor beim "Artenschutz" ignoriert ist sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## alexpp (21. Juni 2022)

Das von mir gemeinte Video mit dem Berufsfischer und den Hechten aus den Bodden.
Kennen sicher die meisten und wurde im AB fleißig diskutiert.









						Entsetzen über massenhaftes Abschlachten von Hechten am Bodden.
					

Newsmeldung  Vor Kurzem wurde ein Video in den sozialen Medien veröffentlicht, in dem Fischer an den Bodden um Rügen eine Vielzahl großer Hechte verladen. Die entfachte eine rege Diskussion.   Fischer verladen viele kapitale Hechte aus den Boddengewässern um Rügen (Foto: Screenshot)  In einem...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Juni 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Das von mir gemeinte Video


Das ist aber kein professionel gemachter TV-Beitrag.

Mich wundert es schon etwas, dass sich immer noch Angler, Fischer etc. finden, die sich von solchen Leuten filmen und interviewen lassen.
Ich würde es nicht tun.

Auch eine Koriphäe wie R. Arlinghaus scheint da mittlerweile sehr vorsichtig geworden zu sein.


----------



## alexpp (21. Juni 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein professionel gemachter TV-Beitrag.


War von mir nicht irgendwie als Vergleich gemeint. Das sind für mich so Fälle, die unbegreiflich sind. Der Fischer verdient nicht viel an dem Fang, entnimmt aber trotzdem massenhaft Hecht.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Juni 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Das sind für mich so Fälle, die unbegreiflich sind


Für mich auch.

Sowas würde ich als Betroffener  niemals öffentlich machen, auch wenn es völlig legal ist.

Gefallen hat mir die Geschichte natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> aber die Rechnung mit 300g Fisch pro Tag und Vogel + "Verbiss" halte ich für plausibel...


Ich vermute mal, Du hast das "nicht" vor plausibel vergessen?


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2022)

Ne


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ne


300g am Tag ???   Ich glaube nicht, dass die Kormorane sowas wie Ramadan oder Fastenzeit einhalten.  Bin aber auch nicht Mitglied beim NABU.









						Kormoran oder Berufsfischer: Wer entnimmt mehr Fisch? - BLINKER
					

Wer übt einen größeren Einfluss auf die Fischbestände aus: Kormoran oder Berufsfischer? Eine Studie zeigt: Der Hunger der Vögel ist nicht zu unterschätzen.




					www.blinker.de


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2022)

Andere Quellen sprechen von 500g pro Vogel am Tag was die Rechnung weiter zu Ungunsten des Sprechers verschieben würde; In Summe wollte ich nur anmerken, dass ich es ziemlich schwach fand zu sagen die Rechnung stimmt nicht ohne zu sagen wo / wieso; Also mit ner leeren Behauptung.

Grüße


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Also mit ner leeren Behauptung.





jkc schrieb:


> Andere Quellen sprechen von 500g pro Vogel


Eben.

Klingt alles nicht so, als ob da versucht wurde, wirklich ein objektives Bild der Lage zu zeichnen.


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wieviel negative Aufmerksamkeit die Komorane und in dem Fall auch die Robben bekommen. Als ob die Tiere den Menschen unter normalen Bedingungen Konkurrenz machen könnten. Der Mensch hat beide dieser Arten wie viele viele  andere Arten auch an den Rand der Ausrottung getrieben. Der Dorsch macht da keine Ausnahme für mich. Die Populationen der Tiere und auch Insekten sind im Vergleich zur entfernteren Vergangenheit krass geschrumpft. Nur die Menschliche population explodiert seit geraumer Zeit. 

Anders formuliert, sinnbildlich gesprochen, könnte man auch sagen, 
ein Berufsfischer ein Angler und der Kormoran stehen vor 100 Gefangenen Fischen! Der Berufsfischer nimmt sich 99 Fische und sagt bevor er geht, hey Du Angler pass auf, dass dir der Kormoran nicht deinen Fisch klaut. 

Umwelteinflüsse und weiß der Geier (den gibt es in Deutschland wieder, nachdem er ausgerottet war) welche vom Menschen verursachte Faktoren noch on Top kommen? Bestimmt viele.........


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2022)

Joar, es sind halt keine normalen Bedingungen. Schon weit über 100 Jahre nicht.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Juni 2022)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Der Berufsfischer nimmt sich 99 Fische und sagt bevor er geht, hey Du Angler pass auf, dass dir der Kormoran nicht deinen Fisch klaut.


Die Strategie Berufsfischer als Sündenböcke hinzustellen und andere Einflussfaktoren herunterzuspielen scheint erste Erfolge zu bringen.

Ich denke die Misere ist vielschichtiger, auch wenn die BF sicher nen sehr großen Anteil dran haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juni 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ich denke die Misere ist vielschichtiger, auch wenn die BF sicher nen sehr großen Anteil dran haben.


Die Berufsfischer haben doch alles richtig gemacht, erst den Teich gründlich von fangbarem Fisch säubern, dann gibt es noch 10 Mios obendrauf, weil ausgiebig gejammert wird!








						Ostsee: Hier geht es ums nackte Überleben, jetzt muss der Steuerzahler ran – „Nicht sterben lassen“
					

Ohne die Gelder stehen Existenzen an der Ostsee vor dem Aus. Hier weiterlesen!




					www.moin.de
				



Wenn dies wenigstens eine endgültige Abwrackprämie wäre?
Ich befürchte aber, sobald sich die Bestände erholt haben, wird es wieder lukrativ und dann alles wieder auf Anfang!
Und bis es soweit ist, lassen sie sich staatlich alimentieren.
Ich glaub ich werde auch noch Fischer, scheint ein krisensicherer Job zu sein?

Jürgen


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Juni 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Berufsfischer haben doch alles richtig gemacht


Kann man so sehen.

Ich denke trotzdem, dass man die Schuld nicht einseitig auf einen Faktor abwälzen sollte.

Und die politischen Entscheidungen / bzw. Nicht-Entscheidungen würde ich schon gar nicht außen vorlassen.

Ich bin aber auch kein Filmemacher und erhalte keine Honorare für die Meinung, die ich hier verbreite.


----------



## thanatos (21. Juni 2022)

m.E. sind die meisten Probleme von uns Menschen geschaffen ich will nun nicht unbedingt 
Grundlagenforschung betreiben - aber wo ist der natürliche Feind des Kormorans geblieben .
In der Natur ist alles im Gleichgewicht ,da gibt es keine Lücken . 
Fummelt man da aber in irgendeiner Form rum - ob nun die Ausrottung von Pflanzen , Insekten oder anderen
Lebewesen oder das einbringen von fremden Arten ist es futsch und man muß es selbst regulieren .
Ich mag Kormorane wunder schöne ,interessante Vögel - *aber - *sie wurden in ihrer Populationsstärke 
reguliert , durch den krankhaften Schutz der nicht vom aussterben bedrohten Tiere haben wir ihren 
Lebensraum überbevölkert so das sie " auswandern " mußten und so zum Übel wurden .
Zweites niedliches ,liebenswertes Tierchen - die Robbe - die Mutter zieht in der Regel nur ein 
Junges auf das andere wird sich und dem Tod hinterlassen - die Heuler - nein ich bin kein 
Rohling ich würde es nicht dem Hunger überlassen - ich würde es erlösen und irgendwie sinnvoll
verwerten - es ist ok wenn echte " bessere Menschen " sich diesen Tierchen annehmen und auf -
peppeln - dann sollen sie es auch behalten und es bis zu ihrem ableben vegan ( wie sich selbst )
ernähren  aber nicht wieder auswildern .


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (21. Juni 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Die Strategie Berufsfischer als Sündenböcke hinzustellen und andere Einflussfaktoren herunterzuspielen scheint erste Erfolge zu bringen.
> 
> Ich denke die Misere ist vielschichtiger, auch wenn die BF sicher nen sehr großen Anteil dran haben.


Die Berufsfischerei ist für mich einer der Hauptgründe für schrumpfende Fischbestände und aussterbende Fischarten! Liegt auf der Hand und ist mehrfach erfolgreich nachverfolgt und bewiesen worden. 
Und natürlich denke ich, dass das Problem sehr viel vielschichtiger ist. Umweltverschmutzung, kleiner werdende Lebensräume usw. usf., ich schrieb davor auch, weiß der Geier welche Faktoren noch zum schlechten Zustand der Dorsche der Ostsee usw. beitragen und schon lange beigetragen haben. 

Sicher ist in meinen Augen jedoch, dass die Faktoren die wirklich real schädlich für das ökosystem sind, vom Menschen kommen und kamen. Und von keinem Tier oder Insekt dieser Welt verursacht wurden und werden.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Juni 2022)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Die Berufsfischerei ist für mich einer der Hauptgründe für schrumpfende Fischbestände und aussterbende Fischarten!


Ich kenne hier in unserer  Gegend aber kein Gewässer, wo Berufsfischer aktiv sind.

Und in Äschengewässern schon gar nicht. Die Äschen sind trotzdem weg.

Was ich gelesen habe, scheint das an den dänischen Auen ähnlich zu laufen.

Beim Dorsch sind de Anteile der Einflussfaktoren aber sicherlich etwas anders verteilt.


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Juni 2022)

Hi, ich fand die Doku ganz OK und war positiv überrascht, weil die vorherige Doku zum Thema Angeln mir sauer aufgestoßen ist. Als größten Schwachpunkt sehe ich ähnlich wie JKC, dass bei dem Thema Kormoran nur begründungslos gesagt wurde, dass die Rechnung so nicht ganz stimmen würde. Mir waren sogar Zahlen von über 500g Fisch pro Kormorantag geläufig. Der Kormoran hat sicherlich nicht den Dorschbestand kollabieren lassen, aber der Fraßdruck hilft sicherlich nicht dabei, dass es bald wieder gute Bestände geben wird.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Juni 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> aber der Fraßdruck hilft sicherlich nicht dabei, dass es bald wieder gute Bestände geben wird.


Wenn ein steigender Kormoranbestand auf einen sinkenden Dorschbestand trifft, ist es natürlich nicht die "Schuld" der Kormorane, dass der Bestand bereits geschwächt war.

Trotzdem kann man den steigende Fraßdruck auf geschwächte Bestände nicht einfach vernachlässigen.

Die Entnahme durch BF und Angler ist ja durch entsprechnde Fanglimits gesenkt worden. 

Diese Maßnahmen verpuffen aber z.T., wenn der Fraßdruck durch andere Faktoren weiter steigt.

Wer diiese Einflüsse abstreitet, ist entweder schlecht informiert oder hat andere Motive.

Daten und Zahlen sind ja nicht schwer zu finden.



			https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/fachinhalte/F/fischerei/Downloads/abschlussberichtSpeiballen.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2
		





punkarpfen schrieb:


> war positiv überrascht, weil die vorherige Doku zum Thema Angeln mir sauer aufgestoßen ist


Wärst Du Berufsfischer, wäre es vielleicht genau andersrum.

Mal sehen wer beim nächsten Mal dran ist.


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (21. Juni 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ich kenne hier in unserer  Gegend aber kein Gewässer, wo Berufsfischer aktiv sind.
> 
> Und in Äschengewässern schon gar nicht. Die Äschen sind trotzdem weg.
> 
> ...


Glaube es geht hier um die Ostsse und Dorsch, nicht um Auen und  Äschen. 
Die Situatuion weiter südlich ist eine andere und hier nicht das Thema.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Juni 2022)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Glaube es geht hier um die Ostsse und Dorsch


Genau,  es geht um den Ostseedorsch und die deutschen BF an der Ostsee..

Nicht um schrumpfende Fischbestände, aussterbende Fischarten und Berufsfischer allgemein.


----------



## thanatos (22. Juni 2022)

Mein letzter Beitrag zu diesem Thema : 
Es ist ja nicht so das nur die Ostsee so ausgeplündert ist - es sind ja alle anderen Meere auch -
meine ersten Norwegentouren waren ganz entspannt meine erste war bei Florö mit 2-3 Angelstunden
am Tag und vielen anderen Unternehmungen haben wir unsere Kisten voll geangelt so das wir den 
letzten Tag nur noch abgehangen haben - meine letzte Tour war das gleiche Revier - nein wir haben es nicht
geschafft die Kisten voll zu bekommen und das bei vollem Einsatz .
Unermessliche Habgier ist m.E. den meisten Menschen in die Wiege gelegt - ob in der ärmlichsten 
Kate oder prächtigsten Palast geboren - und gehen wir doch mal in uns selbst - wie sind wir - ja 
ich kenne viele Menschen die nicht so sind aber ein Vielfaches mehr die den Hals nicht voll  kriegen .
So isses und daran wird sich nie etwas ändern .


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Juni 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> meine erste war bei Florö mit 2-3 Angelstunden
> am Tag und vielen anderen Unternehmungen haben wir unsere Kisten voll






thanatos schrieb:


> nein wir haben es nicht geschafft die Kisten voll zu bekommen


Muss man sich halt fragen woran das liegt, wenn die Kisten jetzt nicht mehr voll werden.

Ein Sündenbock findet sich vermutlich immer.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Juni 2022)

Also ich bin mit sehr geringen Erwartungen an die Sache ran gegangen und muss sagen, so schlecht fand ich die Doku jetzt nicht. Auch gerade den Teil der Selbstrelextion.

ich war bisher 2 x an der Ostsee. Das letzte mal 2019 (oder war es 2020 ?!). Schon beim letzten Trip haste gemerkt, dass da was nicht mehr passt. Wir haben und angepasst und eben mit Buttlöffeln etc. auf Platte geangelt, wenn die Dorsche nicht mehr wollten, bzw. wir keine gefunden hatten.

Bei den Ursachen die zur aktuellen Katastrophe geführt haben sind viele Faktoren ausschlaggeben und begünstigen sich gegenseitig. Maßlose Entnahme, veränderte Umwelt (fehlender Sauerstoff & fehlende Kleinstlebewesen) , Fang von Fischen während der Laichtzeit, usw usw. 

Das musste zum Zusammenbrechen der Bestände kommen. ich frage mich aber ob das - selbst mit allen erdenklichen maßnahmen - sich die Bestände wieder erholen, oder ob der Dorsch langfristig verloren ist und neue Arten die Niesche besetzen oder es dort weitgehend fischleer sein wird....


----------



## $hadow (29. Juni 2022)

So Leid es mir auch tut zu sagen, aber wenn das komplette Institut einen vollständigen Fangstopp empfiehlt, und ein einzelner Chef das verhindert, dann bezweifle ich stark, dass da wirklich schützende Interesse vertreten werden. Wer jetzt noch wirklich glaubt, dass der Fisch mit Quoten (Egal, ob für Angler oder Fischer) gerettet werden kann, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen. Und wenn nunmal für mehrere Jahre das vollständige Angeln an der Ostsee eingestellt werden muss, oder stark eingeschränkt - dann tut es mir halt Leid zu sagen: Dann ist das halt mal so. Notfalls kann man es weitestgehend reduzieren a la: Pilkverbot, Naturköderverbot über 8m Wassertiefe , oder was weiss ich alles.
Was ich mich frage, kann man die Ostsee irgendwie künstlich mit Sauerstoff anreichern? Ist sowas technisch möglich? Vielleicht durch eine große, künstlich angelegte Direktverbindung zur Nordsee - aber das sprengt vermutlich den finanziellen Rahmen.

Das Argument Arbeitsplätze ist natürlich wichtig - und ich habe vollstes Verständnis für alle Betroffenen, aber in diesem Fall darf man einfach nicht als Angler das Ganze betrachten - das funktioniert nicht. Dazu kommt, dass jedes Jahr irgendwelche Branchen abgesägt werden, die deutlich dramatischer sind, wie z.B. Kohle, Solar, Einzelhandel durch Internet, uvm. 

Alles in Allem fand ich die Reportage gut und sehr objektiv. Auch, dass klar erwähnt wurde, dass Angler im Direktvergleich deutlich weniger fangen, als die Fischer - das hätte nicht jeder erwähnt. Dazu die Einsicht auf eigenes Fehlverhalten beim Erzähler. Sehr löblich.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juni 2022)

$hadow schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage, kann man die Ostsee irgendwie künstlich mit Sauerstoff anreichern? Ist sowas technisch möglich? Vielleicht durch eine große, künstlich angelegte Direktverbindung zur Nordsee - aber das sprengt vermutlich den finanziellen Rahmen.


Diese Verbindung gib es ja bereits, nennt sich Nordostsee Kanal.
Was soll das bringen?
Selbst wenn es die Durchfluss Verhinderungs Schleusen nicht geben würde, glaubst du im Ernst, da würde das Wasser magisch so einfach durchfliesen und dann noch in die richtige Richtung?
Ziemlich naiv so etwas anzunehmen!



Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juni 2022)

$hadow schrieb:


> Alles in Allem fand ich die Reportage gut und sehr objektiv. Auch, dass klar erwähnt wurde, dass Angler im Direktvergleich deutlich weniger fangen, als die Fischer - das hätte nicht jeder erwähnt. Dazu die Einsicht auf eigenes Fehlverhalten beim Erzähler. Sehr löblich.


Ich weiß nicht ob du die Reportage über Fopus gesehen hast, wo der Qualitäts Reporter Angler ins offene Messer laufen ließ und gezielt in ein schlechtes Licht gesetzt hat und zwar die gesammte Anglerschaft, nicht nur die gezeigten Protagonisten.
Ich bin da nachtragend, der Kerl hat bei mir bis in die Ewigkeit ausgeschixxen!
Da kann er sich jetzt auch reumütig zeigen, ist mir egal!

Jürgen


----------



## $hadow (29. Juni 2022)

Erstens: Die Rede war von großflächig. Was das bringen soll? Erhöhter Wasseraustausch, mehr Sauerstoff, größere Salzzufuhren, mehr Biomasseaustausch - das sind so die Punkte, die mir ausm Stehgreif einfallen.
Und wie ich bereits verdeutlicht habe, bin ich nicht vom Fach, habe sogar diese Punkte in einer Frage formuliert. (so wie du es auch nicht bist)

Das einzig naive, ist anzunehmen, dass der Dorsch schon wieder wird, sofern die Fischerei JEDER ART nicht eingestellt wird.
Und da ich diese Doku nicht kenne, von der du redest, erlaube ich mir dazu kein Urteil.


----------



## punkarpfen (29. Juni 2022)

Hi, man könnte Dänemark wegbaggern und dann bekommt die Ostsee genug Nordseewaser.
 Erheblich günstiger wäre es die schädlichen Faktoren zu reduzieren. Aber auch das wird nicht passieren. 
Das Thünen Institut erforscht die Fischerei in der Ostsee. Dafür ist es für das TI existentiell wichtig, dass es auch weiterhin eine gewerbliche Fischerei in der Ostsee gibt.


----------



## $hadow (29. Juni 2022)

Naja, in der Reportage wollen alle, bis auf der Chef, dass die Fischerei eingestellt wird.


----------



## punkarpfen (29. Juni 2022)

Hi, gehen bei der Fischerei die Lichter aus, dann gehen bei Thünen in Rostock ebenfalls die Lichter aus. Das will er natürlich nicht.


----------



## thanatos (29. Juni 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, man könnte Dänemark wegbaggern und dann bekommt die Ostsee genug Nordseewaser.
> Erheblich günstiger wäre es die schädlichen Faktoren zu reduzieren. Aber auch das wird nicht passieren.
> Das Thünen Institut erforscht die Fischerei in der Ostsee. Dafür ist es für das TI existentiell wichtig, dass es auch weiterhin eine gewerbliche Fischerei in der Ostsee gibt.


warst du schon mal mit dem Angelkutter auf der Nordsee zum Angeln dann überleg mal wo geangelt 
wurde - ja genau wo wegen Hindernissen eine Netzfischerei nicht möglich ist - Gelbesriff- Weißesriff-
Helgoland ... also am Wasser liegt es nicht - es ist weltweit alles überfischt - warum gab es Krieg um
Falkland ? wegen der bepupten Inseln , nee um die darum liegenden Fischereirechte und nun 
bin ich wieder bei dem größten Übel der Welt - die unstillbare Habgier .


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin da nachtragend, der Kerl hat bei mir bis in die Ewigkeit ausgeschixxen!


Kann ich absolut nachvollziehen.

Vertrauen und Glaubwürdigkeit sind schneller dahin als als volle Fischkisten.


----------



## UMueller (29. Juni 2022)

$hadow schrieb:


> Und da ich diese Doku nicht kenne, von der du redest, erlaube ich mir dazu kein Urteil.



Die Doku hieß  " Hobby mit Widerhaken " wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. In der Sendung wurde negativ über fast alle anderen Angler berichtet außer er selbst. Besonders negativ über Forellenteichfreunde. Schau es dir einfach an.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (29. Juni 2022)

$hadow schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage, kann man die Ostsee irgendwie künstlich mit Sauerstoff anreichern? Ist sowas technisch möglich? Vielleicht durch eine große, künstlich angelegte Direktverbindung zur Nordsee - aber das sprengt vermutlich den finanziellen Rahmen.


Also wenn wir Schleswig-Holstein wegsprengen könnte das klappen  

Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass jemand was dagegen hat


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. Juni 2022)

Also füllen wir die eh grad nicht mehr benötigten Fischerboote, stopfen die voll mit Sauerstoff Tabletten aus dem Aquariumfachhandel, versenken alle Boote und schaffen "künstliche Riffe" mit ausreichend Sauerstoff. In der Nebensaison wenn die Saugboote zum Sand aufspülen nicht im Einsatz sind, polen wir den Sauger zum Puster um und pumpen Nachschub an Sauerstoff Tabletten ins Meer....


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

wenn ich Tierrechtler wäre, würde ich folgendes Szenario begrüßen.

Erst wird ein TV-Beitrag ausgestrahlt, der Angler stigmatisiert.

Dann einer, in dem Berufsfischer als Sündenböcke hingestellt werden.

Danach würde ich mich darüber freuen, wie sich beide Gruppen gegenseitig anfeinden.

Da ich aber eher mit der Meinung von Gero Hocker sympathisiere, halte ich es für absolut kontraproduktiv beide Gruppen gegeneinander auszuspielen.

Ich bin übrigens nicht der Meinung, dass die Hauptschuld an der Misere bei den deutschen Küstenfischern liegt, sondern an den mangelhaften politischen Vorgaben.  An Warnungen und Empfehlungen der Wissenschaft scheint es ja keinen Mangel gegeben zu haben.


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (4. Juli 2022)

Zur Doku "Schöne tote Ostsee":

Wenn am Ende des Films das Ergebnis des Thünen-Instituts besagt, dass im Wasser einfach *nicht genug Sauerstoff* zum Überleben der Fische ist, ist das doch recht eindeutig. 

*Die Fische sind schlicht erstickt*. 

Das liegt ursächlich nicht an den Berufsfischern, Kormoranen, Anglern oder Robben. Die waren schlechtesten Falls "bloß" mehr oder weniger große weitere Sargnägel.

*Der Hauptgrund für den zu geringen Sauerstoffgehalt ist der zu hohe Nährstoffeintrag (Gülle, Dünger) durch die industrielle Landwirtschaft.*

Wenn dieser Nährstoffeintrag nicht schnell maßgeblich gesenkt wird, ist die Ostsee sehr bald noch noch ein stinkendes Gewässer. Und dann wird es interessant:

Wie reagiert die Tourismusbranche, wenn die Familien nicht mehr kommen, weil es doof ist, am stinkenden Strand seinen Kindern zu verbieten ins Wasser zu gehen, weil dort giftige Quallenschwärme und Blaualgenteppiche als Ergebnis des viel zu hohen Nährstoffgehalts des Wassers lauern?? 

Die Tourismusindustrie ist riesig an der Küste, dagegen ist die Fischerei eine winzige Nummer. Sie muss ein großes Interesse haben, dass die Ostsee halbwegs intakt bleibt und sich gegen die Überdüngung durch die Landwirtschaft gegen die Interessen der Agrarkonzerne stellen. Wenn das nicht erfolgreich gelingt, können wir die Ostsee, den Tourismus dort und die Fische auf ewig vergessen.

Also: Begrabt Eure Hoffnung, dass durch Fangbeschränkungen, Komoranbestandsregelung etc. sich die Fischbestände wieder erholen.

*Es wird kein Fischleben in der Ostsee ohne drastische Verminderung der landwirtschaftlichen Nährstoffeinträge geben!*


----------

